# Hitachi Feature Tool won't see SATA



## HarryJarr (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a new WD10EADS with TiVo stuff loaded and working. Now I am trying to set AAM.

HDDscan3.2 would not let me set the IDE Features: grayed out, but at least the drive is recognized and I could select it.

Since Chrisf707 had success with Hitachi Feature Tool v.2.11, I tried it, but it does not recognize the SATA drive. 

I am connecting the SATA with a PCI-SATA card, since my old pc does not have SATA ports.

Do I have to make a floppy boot disk and put something in my config.sys to let DOS see the SATA? How do I make Hitachi Feature Tool see my SATA?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## HarryJarr (Mar 21, 2010)

Solved my own problem, and am posting this for anyone else with the same problem.

I purchased a new PCI-SATA card, a Masscool XWT-RC061, which has two SATA ports and an ESATA port, and it is inexpensive. This card supports native DOS and does not require any additional lines to the CONFIG.SYS or AUTOEXEC.BAT. (The Tech Support people at Masscool were very helpful, and assured me that DOS would recognize the drive.) The new drive is recognized by the Hitachi Feature Tool now, and I was able to set the AAM.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

Most BIOSes have a setting for how the SATA controller presents itself to the system. I had to change the SATA controller mode from AHCI to IDE for Samsung's own drive utility to find its own SATA drive.

- Chris


----------

